# 2006 GTO Help



## Jack (May 20, 2013)

I own a 2006 GTO and I love it to death, not alot of problems since owning the car, the other day i decieded to see what it would do on the track, it was pretty damn good, considering the track conditions sucked! However my GTO was not getting enough air (I have an all stock car, just an ls7 clutch) so its time to upgrade, keep in mind this is my DD. Anyways i want to buy an AEM CAI since they come dry and I live were there is alot of dust in the air, what do you think? Next i want exhaust, i think i want to stay away from headers, but should i get high flow cats? or just get catback. Price really isnt a problem, but someting about maganaflow exhaust just sounds right, borla kind of sounds quite to me almost v6ish, so what would you think i should buy. Also, size of pipe 2.5 or 3 (kind of depends what brand i buy) Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A catback will do nothing for you except take your money and change the sound if that's what you want. LTs do that and give you power too. I have my own thoughts on CAIs but I'll leave that for someone else. . . 

PS I'll line up my "V6" Borla next to yours and you can see which one sounds more aggressive and goes faster.


----------



## Jack (May 20, 2013)

Well i see you arnt running a stock air box either, im not try to "add" horsepower with a CAI im just trying to make my car breath better, the ram hood intakes are for 700+ horsepower cars, i realize that cat back doesnt add horsepower either i have a 1969 ss camaro that has all the horsepower i will ever need, but is it worth buying high flow cats for it to increase hp, idk what the headers on ls2 motors are about if they are real restrited or if i need to change them to get hp.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

The svede speed is the intake you need. Dang that rhymed . It will lower IAT to almost ambient and prevent heat soak. It breaths well and will support future mods.. Svede 1212 is too modest to tell you. I've changed my exhaust almost every way you can. High flow cats, no cats, no res, different mufflers. The car feels a little different each time but really isnt any faster. The stock exhaust is pretty good, so headers is the only thing that will give you much. As far as a daily driver, you can easly mod up another 50 HP and still have a very streetable car. Some say 100 hp and still street friendly(na of course, fi is another story). If memory serves Svede's car is close to 450 wheel and streetable. Thats close to 500 crank and an ls1.


----------



## Jack (May 20, 2013)

Thanks thats what i needed to know. I think im going to do cat back exaust for now and switch to full long tubes later. If i bought lets say borla cat back and wanted to change it out later all i would have to do is unbolt it and put headers and cats on, then rebolt my cat back on right? Is catback pretty easy to instal and bolt right to my stock exhaust? What cat back should i go with in your opion. Borla is on bakl order, ive heared corsa and slp are also good, and does companies mix like could i do kooks headers and cats, with borla back or do i need to buy the same all the way around


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the KOOKS axle back mufflers on my goat and absolutely love the sound. They also just bolt on in place of the factory mufflers and use OE hangers.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Love my Kooks Afterburners. They bolted on directly, but they aren't even (stockers were) :/. I'm going to have to work on that. 

OP, go to West Coast Speed and put in a order for a Svede over the radiator cold air box. You'll have a long wait to get one, but it's worth it.


----------

